# What is your favorite WWII aviation movie



## B-17engineer (Jan 4, 2008)

I have it narrowed down between the Battle of Britain and Memphis Belle


\whats yours


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably 12 o'clock high


----------



## Graeme (Jan 4, 2008)

Great footage of the Martin XB-51 (the 'Gilmore? fighter' in the movie) and Bell X-2.


----------



## jednastka (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a rather large collection of aviation movies, from "Wings" on.

Bar none, the best ever, for realism and accuracy is Dark BLue World!

My grandfather flew with the Poles, the French, and the Brits. The part about trying to adapt to British systems reflects his comments. I particularly remember him mentioning formation flying on bicycles, as in the movie! This for piltos who had flown for two or three nations already.

Vic


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 4, 2008)

Three favorites... 

Tora! Tora! Tora!

The Dam Busters

Thirty Seconds over Tokyo

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2008)

Just saw Dark Blue World - great flick!

Toward the Unknown - another classic. "The Gilbert XF-120."


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2008)

12 O'clock High
Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo
Command Decision
Tuskegee Airmen


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2008)

in no particular order

12 o'clock high
the warlover
BoB


anybody seen the movie that depicts Marseilles' war record - I think it was called Star of Africa? Know where I can get it on CD, region 1?


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 5, 2008)

Njaco said:


> in no particular order
> 
> 12 o'clock high
> the warlover
> ...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2008)

Captains of the clouds 
Airforce .... both great flicks IMO


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

jednastka said:


> I have a rather large collection of aviation movies, from "Wings" on.
> 
> Bar none, the best ever, for realism and accuracy is Dark BLue World!
> 
> ...



the same for me


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> "The Gilbert XF-120."



Thanks for refreshing the memory!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

12 OClock High
BoB


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 5, 2008)

View attachment 52904
Catch 22

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gwalch (Jan 5, 2008)

Battle of Britain
Dark Blue World
Reach for the Sky
The Dam Busters
Not really a movie.. but the TV mini series: Piece of Cake


----------



## renrich (Jan 5, 2008)

Piece Of Cake was a very good book also.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

I totally forgot about BoB and Catch 22. Both of those are great too. I still need to get a copy of Dark Blue World.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 5, 2008)

renrich said:


> Piece Of Cake was a very good book also.


One of the better fictional reads about WW2 aviation


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

John Wayne Flying Tigers


----------



## renrich (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually PB, I thought the book was better than the movie. Of course it was more comprehensive and included a lot of stuff about RAF tactics at that time and the failure of those tactics. The movie featured Spits which made it worthwhile to watch but since the book was about the flying in France in 39 and 40 it was Hurricanes. Same author wrote a book about WW1 flying which was good but I can't remember the author's name or book title.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> John Wayne Flying Tigers



I love the Duke, but "Flying Tigers" had the AVG in combat against the Japanese *prior* to the Pearl Harbor attack. Big, big historical error.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

Excellent point, TO. I totally forgot that they didn't actually engage the Japanese until after Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, I haven't seen Catch-22 in a month of Sunday's. I'll have to see if I can buy that one.


----------



## LWulf (Jan 14, 2008)

For me it's The Tuskegee Airmen.


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 18, 2018)

Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo. Period.

A Guy Named Joe is not as good, and is fictional, but they used the real Doolittle Raiders as extras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 7, 2018)

Tora! Tora! Tora!



BoB
12 O'Clock High


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 7, 2018)

_Catch 22
_
I also thought _Patton_ was very good, albeit more than a bit of a hagiography.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 7, 2018)

One of my all-time favourites is Angels One-Five. A bit old-fashioned and clichéd but, for me, one of the best depictions of the mindset and attitudes of RAF fighter pilots in the Battle of Britain (and which, frankly, hasn't changed much in the intervening 78 years!).

Agree with others on Twelve O'clock High, Reach for the Sky (Bader is one of my all-time heroes), Tora Tora Tora, Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo, the Dambusters and, of course, the Battle of Britain.

Command Decision is also pretty good, although it's not really about flying per se.

I also still have a soft spot for 633 Sqn...there's one bit where the Mossies are flying up the fjord and, just before the movie fades to the next scene, you get a glimpse of one of the Mossies that looks like it's about 30ft off the water! Love it...and a chap can't have too many Mosquitos (de Havilland variety only, if you please)!! 

Just to wrap it up...one immediate postwar movie that often gets overlooked is The Sound Barrier with some fantastic footage of the prototype Supermarine Attacker. Yes, we all know it wasn't supersonic and the film is replete with "stiff upper lip-edness" but I still like it.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 7, 2018)

Battle Hymn has some WWII scenes in it but is mainly about the Korean War. Probably the best film ever if you like to look at P-51's.


----------

